# A Couple Additions To The Shop



## terry_g (Apr 5, 2021)

I found an 2 ton arbor press in the local Kijiji for $100. 













I was visiting a friend and he was cleaning out the carport and ask me if I wanted this.
I brought it home and cleaned it up and painted it.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 5, 2021)

Those little arbour presses are so handy. Mount it to a bench securely, and make sure you drill a second set of holes that allow you to slide the open portion of the throat over the edge of the table. Alternatively, you can drill a large hole that allows broaches etc. to pass through. Ask me how I know


----------



## Tom O (Apr 5, 2021)

Securing the bench to the wall is a good idea too Unless you have loaded the bench with weight.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 5, 2021)

Tom O said:


> Securing the bench to the wall is a good idea too Unless you have loaded the bench with weight.



I secured the bench my shaper is on to a basement wall...…. It turned the basement stairwell wall into an amplifier

Didn't last long before it got unsecured


----------

